# This Shit Is Why I Prep



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You know, it is not just every ole day that our country strongly suggests it may launch a preemptive strike on another nuclear armed country. Yes, I know they don't have as much as us or as good as us... but they still have it. This ain't like dropping a bomb in Syria or fighting ********* in Afghanistan. These folks have many dangerous weapons & are led by a fanatic who could care less if his country is obliterated with him. Besides nukes, they have a state of the art cyber unit which can do all sorts of damage. How do you defend against that? Is one or both of their satellites equipped with an EMP device? I'm hoping those long, secret missions by the military space plane has addressed that. Have they smuggled out a small nuke in a freighter & have it stored outside their country in case of such an attack? Do you trust our intelligence services 100% to know for sure?

So if we attack, and I understand that is a big if, but if we do, if our military doesn't get it 100% right the first time, we could be in for a world of hurt... and as soon as this weekend if fat boy tests another nuke. I hope China gets all this & puts a stop to the North Korean nuke program. So my point is, might be a good time to top off all the fuel tanks, put critical electronics in EMP safe containers, and stop by the store to fill the pantry if you don't have long term stores.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fat boy is turd, I mean third generation dickshitter of that shit hole.

Who knows what runs through the mind of someone who from birth,

was indoctrinated to believe he is the worlds only supreme leader( El Diablo).

He cares not what happens to those who's only purpose is to serve him.

If 90% of his country was wiped out in a nuke attack, his only concern would be, who are going to be his personal slaves.

He will in his delusion strike at us when he is ready, San Fran Sicko,

and Portland would be better targets than others, he can't get to the east coast as of now, otherwise the swamp would be good for a target.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> .........Who knows what runs through the mind of someone who from birth,was indoctrinated to believe he is the worlds only deity.........


Fify.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.


Yup your right.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dupe.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd rather deal with him now than in 2 years when he has better missles and bombs.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't let the Korean troublespot totally divert you - it's just the kind of opportunity the other bad guys are looking for .... we have plenty of other domestic threats - besides anything the Little Fat Boy might have skunked into the country under Obammy's wide open door policy .... there's plenty of Muslims that would luv to contribute to the chaos .... we even have US citizens that hate the country enough to choose the chance to make their mark ...

then on the other trouble spots around the world they could use the US military diversion to advance their agenda - don't put anything past Putin in the Ukraine theater .... Israel has been waiting for a full out attack on several fronts including 1,000s of missiles ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A golden opportunity for the Clinton henchmen to create havoc from the inside, their evil tentacles extend far and wide, remember the Clinton foundation? They have millions of work with. Just a theory.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The little prick could have staged weapons in the US already. Small boat or yacht, how about in shipping containers?? I wouldn't feel any safer being on the east coast. 

Doesn't have to be nuclear to be a threat. Few guys with regular explosives, simple guns or a truck could raise a lot of hell if trained to hit the right target.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

rstanek said:


> A golden opportunity for the Clinton henchmen to create havoc from the inside, their evil tentacles extend far and wide, remember the Clinton foundation? They have millions of work with. Just a theory.....


I'm more worried whether these high ranks across the military - that Obammy promoted and transferred - are up to muster - are they totally in the Trump chain of command or still on the Obammy team? .... Obammy forced out a crap load of combat veterans to transform it into his pink army ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> The little prick could have staged weapons in the US already. Small boat or yacht, how about in shipping containers?? I wouldn't feel any safer being on the east coast.
> 
> Doesn't have to be nuclear to be a threat. Few guys with regular explosives, simple guns or a truck could raise a lot of hell if trained to hit the right target.


with modern timers a single guy could have devices planted all over hell just waiting for the signal - could have them timed to have a scheduled series of explosions just for chaos purposes ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

It is reported that North Korea has one of the best cyber attack units in the world, and they have used it some in the past. The damage to our country & economy from such an attack would be immense. This is just computer code that could be activated from really anywhere in the world. I just wonder how we plan on stopping such an attack? My guess is we can't and that is why we have never attacked them in the past & really doubt we would do so now. I just think this country is too dangerous to attack... really no different in a lot of ways than us, China or Russia. Any of those could be attacked but boy would you pay a price.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

John Galt said:


> I'd rather deal with him now than in 2 years when he has better missles and bombs.


Had Hitler been dealt with in 35 history would look much different. Churchill, for years before war broke out, warned and pleaded with the European nations and his own country not to placate Hitlers desires. His warnings fell on deaf ears.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

When and if we pop those little bastards in NK, it will be done right. And China won't come to their rescue either, they have a looney toon next door, and they know it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Had Hitler been dealt with in 35 history would look much different. Churchill, for years before war broke out, warned and pleaded with the European nations and his own country not to placate Hitlers desires. His warnings fell on deaf ears.


The English ears were deaf to Churchill,but wide open to Chamberlain. The English played the fool to Hitler, and so did Obama to NK. And now the job still needs to be done. It is a sure thing that NK watched the MOAB footage on the news.
Well the US has some bombs that are a lot more powerful than that, and they are atomic. Kim Joon Turd , must be considering things now.


----------



## Sir Publius (Nov 5, 2016)

This is a much more serious situation than most people appreciate I think. To some extent we are conditioned by a media which constantly sensationalizes everything for ratings, to ignore seemingly sensational news. Conversely, truly sensational news is ignored by our media, that shouldn't be. THIS is one of those issues that has been ignored by our media, who all of a sudden sensationalize it out of no where, and a good contingent of people predictably role their eyes and think it will all work itself out. Maybe. Maybe not. 

There are two main trains of thought on NK. 1) They are a sane regime that purposefully antagonizes the world to try and get the world to the negotiating table, and let the world know we can't attack them...but that they are sane, so we should ignore them. Mike Morell, Obama CIA guy basically said that today or yesterday...that we should ignore them, and Trump os antagonizing and making a mistake. 2) The other train of thought is that, no, NK ACTUALLY is crazy, that Kim is crazy, and we can't, as much as we'd like to, just sit back and do nothing. Unfortunately, I think the latter scenario is closer to the truth...and I'm not advocating we preemptively strike them, but, we can't just sit back and ignore them either, because one untold fact about this regime is that our sitting back and doing nothing is NOT alleviating this regime's paranoia at all like one might think it would. And Kim is ACTUALLY crazy. 

My saying so is not just his killing off of everyone he thinks is a threat, and his concentration camps and constant threat of nuclear war and his paranoia, but have you seen the guys preferred method of executing people...with anti-aircraft guns? The guy is a freaking fanatical loon who thinks he is a deity and his country has been preparing for the western Imperialist invasion for over 50 years and has no qualms firing everything he has if he thinks he is about to lose power, because he at that point has nothing to lose. These facts can't be ignored. And they have for far too long. 

This is a very dangerous time we are in now. Tomorrow especially. More than most people are admitting. We like to think this is all being built up, because most people don't know who Kim Jung Un REALLY is, what his country really is. It's been ignored by our media, who treat him as your regular old sane dictator. He's not. He's freaking crazy. I wish this were hyperbole.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think we will have war in Korea in less than 6 months. I have thought so since last fall. A close look shows artillery fire back and forth a couple years ago they also had a couple small ships mix it up and the south put some of the Norths ships on the bottom of the ocean. What has kept it contained is the US and China with our tweeter twit in chief I am not sure the US will be able to hold South Korea back. The South has a lot of issues right now and is not very stable itself. 


No one will want to start a war but a war we will have.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> I think we will have war in Korea in less than 6 months. I have thought so since last fall. A close look shows artillery fire back and forth a couple years ago they also had a couple small ships mix it up and the south put some of the Norths ships on the bottom of the ocean. What has kept it contained is the US and China with our tweeter twit in chief I am not sure the US will be able to hold South Korea back. The South has a lot of issues right now and is not very stable itself.
> 
> No one will want to start a war but a war we will have.


Here is what I think (hope) will happen. I think Trump is going to solve this by being tough... on China. I think North Korea is too dangerous for us to attack and they will not listen to us. China, on the other hand, does not want another war there, especially if it were to go nuclear. It is in their best interest to stabilize the peninsula & keep the status quo, with North Korea as a buffer. If Trump were to topple the north, China would feel very threatened. Thing is, lots of folks think Trump is crazy enough to attack, and might well be, but China at least now fears he will attack. They haven't had that fear since the 50's.

So I expect China to step in, which they have already started doing, and force the north to give up their nukes. Probably will give them another hundred thousand cannons to make them feel better. We will not go after China's currency manipulation (Trump already backed off that) and will open up trade deals. I think all this is possible because Trump ain't a wimp & at least has folks thinking he will attack.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

******* I HOPE YOU ARE RIGHT.


----------



## Guywithagun (Apr 11, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> Fat boy is turd, I mean third generation dickshitter of that shit hole.
> 
> ⬆⬆⬆ THIS


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

******* said:


> It is reported that North Korea has one of the best cyber attack units in the world, and they have used it some in the past. The damage to our country & economy from such an attack would be immense. This is just computer code that could be activated from really anywhere in the world. I just wonder how we plan on stopping such an attack? My guess is we can't and that is why we have never attacked them in the past & really doubt we would do so now. I just think this country is too dangerous to attack... really no different in a lot of ways than us, China or Russia. Any of those could be attacked but boy would you pay a price.


that maybe so but south Korea has some of the best anti- hackers to counter them heck the putters they all use over there are probably made is S. Korea they have a huge compac(brand name) computer factory near the E-market.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I can totally see some shit going down here on US soil. We're moving up to Tallahassee the end of May and I really hope Mar-a-Lago doesn't nuked before then, effectively trapping us down here!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We take out foreign leaders like weekly trash, so why not do a operation and take him out.. With a AC 130 Gunship. Video would be too cool.


----------

